# 30 Years of Stuttering Cured in 7 Minutes



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I found this video to be very inspirational and I learned a thing or two about my own reasons for social anxiety. My two earliest memories are being in the hospital getting examined by the doctor and accidently hurting another child on the playground. Both of these things brought me a lot of attention from my parents, who in the first case were worried about my well being and the second wanted to teach me the right way to behave. I think I learned that pretending to have physical/mental issues (social anxiety) would bring me a lot of attention and that hurting other people would do so as well. As I got older, I figured out that if I put all of my energy into one thing (school), then I'd be seen a certain way and would get attention from my peers. Looking back on it, it all seems so rational. I think if I learn to get attention by helping people and by initiating social interactions then my social skills may develop exponentially.


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

Would love to check it out, but I don't know whether it's due to where I live, but I can't see it.

Says: "This video is private, sorry"


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

^I'm in the U.S. though, and I get that "This video is private, sorry" message as well


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

Here's another link.

http://robbinsmadanescoachtraining....ampaign=Robbins-Madanes Training&utm_content=


----------

